# A2 Coupe with a TDI



## 89GLI16V (Sep 2, 1999)

Here's the webpage I've been putting together for my A2 TDI swap. 
Dumpy
I'm building on a budget right now so it won't be perfect. My goal is to make it run first, then address the small issues and kluges I install along the way.


----------



## 89GLI16V (Sep 2, 1999)

*Re: A2 Coupe with a TDI (89GLI16V)*

Boy Howdy, this is comin' together pretty quick. Looks like I may be putting the motor and tranny back in the car by the beginning of next week.


----------



## titeGTi (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: A2 Coupe with a TDI (89GLI16V)*

you shootin to get decent milage too?


----------



## 89GLI16V (Sep 2, 1999)

*Re: A2 Coupe with a TDI (titeGTi)*

Oh yeah! I suspect 45mpg should be easy.


----------



## BIG 1 (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: A2 Coupe with a TDI (89GLI16V)*

bookmarked


----------



## 89GLI16V (Sep 2, 1999)

*Re: A2 Coupe with a TDI (BIG 1)*

All I'm waiting on now is seals, bearings and a bolt kit for the tranny. The A3 cluster is wired in, the ECU is mounted, the wiring is in and sorted. The intercooler and piping is fully figured and ready for installation. I still need to clean a pair of 100mm axles, rebuild the tranny, and some other odd things. Perhaps by the ond of the week I'll be ready to turn the key.


----------



## BIG 1 (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: A2 Coupe with a TDI (89GLI16V)*

Keep us updated! Did you need custom motor mounts?


----------



## MrDave (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: A2 Coupe with a TDI (89GLI16V)*

Nice project, but you'll be disappointed with that engine/tranny combo.
Your best bet for the 020 would be to install a new R&P with a better ratio. Even with a 3.67 and a .71 5th, you'll be revving too high on the highway.








Autotech sells a 3.32 R&P for the A3/16V 020s. 
Your best bet would be to go back to the yard and get the 02A tranny that your TDI engine was bolted to. 

-Dave


----------



## 89GLI16V (Sep 2, 1999)

*Re: A2 Coupe with a TDI (MrDave)*

The motor bolts right in using A2 brackets. 
As for the tranny, I'd love to pick it up, but it's my friends Coraddo. 
The ratios in the Passat 02A (per Bentley) are 3.99 final and .717 5th. Knowing that, I think if anything, the motor may rev too low on the highway.








I'm off to the garage. I've got front suspension to reassemble, an Alt. to go through, and seals to install.


----------



## BIG 1 (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: A2 Coupe with a TDI (89GLI16V)*

If you don't mind me asking, whats this project running you minus the actual car? I am looking to do a project economy too using a mkiv ALH engine.


----------



## 89GLI16V (Sep 2, 1999)

*Re: A2 Coupe with a TDI (BIG 1)*

Unfortunately whatever number I told you would be severly skewed as most of the parts I've had tucked away for some time. 
If you were to do this yourself I'd say about $2k for a complete drivetrain, figure $600 for exhaust work and possibly a custom downpipe. Then if you car isn't CE2 you got the wiring to purchase and install $75. Other than that it's just labor... Lots and Lots of labor. If I had to guess I'd say there's about 100hrs into it already. Of course I'm reconditioning most systems as I go so that adds time. By the time I split and rebuild the tranny, put the whole lump back in and get it running the way I want I'll bet I have over 160hrs. Keep in mind there's no labor charge for me... There is a sanity tax, but so far Me, Myself, and I







all agree that it's worth it.








Ahhh, I guess I better get back out there and finish the front suspension.


----------



## MrDave (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: A2 Coupe with a TDI (89GLI16V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *89GLI16V* »_
As for the tranny, I'd love to pick it up, but it's my friends Coraddo. 
The ratios in the Passat 02A (per Bentley) are 3.99 final and .717 5th. Knowing that, I think if anything, the motor may rev too low on the highway.










The 02A for the TDI was actually 3.16 R&P, and I think it was a .76 for 5th. The 02A for the Passat TD had a .71 fifth, and I have no idea what the R&P was.
The 02J from the Golf/Jetta4 runs a 3.4x for the R&P, but those newer cars run taller tires than the early cars like yours.
I originally had an FF 020 gearbox installed. 3.89 final, with .71 5th. Rev'd way too high.
I'm currently running a 3.42 020 (oddball VWRacing R&P, Autotech used to carry it) with a .71 5th. If you want, you can redline in 5th.
Course, you're really flying. 
With normal sized tires, I'm still about 200 rpm higher than what I would consider optimum for highway cruising. My engine gets a little buzzy around 2800 rpm.

-Dave


----------



## BIG 1 (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: A2 Coupe with a TDI (MrDave)*

So if i was to undertake this project, whats the cheapest chassis to start out with? BTW What is a CE2?
Thanks,
Jake


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: A2 Coupe with a TDI (BIG 1)*

cheapest in cost? a rabbit, but making it all fit won't be easy. CE2 is central electric 2. it refers to the fuse box and is on car 90 until 99. a TDI from a mk3 jetta would be a much easier swap than the engine code you listed, it will need much less stuff to get around and will plug right into the CE2 fusebox. To do a mk4 TDI you will need the ECU, guage cluster, ignition, and the whole cars harness to make it work well. look at punkassjims swap for a 1.8t, you will need the same amount of work to get it in as his.


----------



## BIG 1 (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: A2 Coupe with a TDI (all-starr-me)*

they came out with the td, is that what you are referring to?


----------



## BIG 1 (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: A2 Coupe with a TDI (89GLI16V)*

keep us updated! 020 tranny?


----------



## Digivalver (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: A2 Coupe with a TDI (MrDave)*

My cabby is running a ACH tranny 3.94 r+p and .75 5th 
it does 70mph at 3000rpm i think thats ok..... isnt it?


----------



## 89GLI16V (Sep 2, 1999)

*Re: A2 Coupe with a TDI (Digivalver)*

I'm really not too worried about the tranny ratios for now. I had this tranny in another A2 and it ran about 70mph turning somewhere between 2500 and 3000 rpm. In my opinion running a diesel at 3k is just fine. Lest we all forget that VW designed these cars to run flat out on the Autobahn for hours.
Progress slow, but it should pick up middle of next week when the missing half of a bearing shows up.


----------



## wwhalenc (Mar 8, 2001)

*Re: A2 Coupe with a TDI (89GLI16V)*

I was driving this swap. Best tank: 63+ mpg







Turns out, however, that isn't even in the running for best tank ever. Some of the peeps on the TDI club have gotten ri-goddamned-diculous mileage. 
The car's been off the road for a bit, but w/ the stock TDI tranny IIRC 3000 rpms had it in the neighborhood of 80 mph


----------



## BIG 1 (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: A2 Coupe with a TDI (wwhalenc)*

thats sick. i am contemplating, srt4 or tdi ? GRR Hard choice!


----------



## 89GLI16V (Sep 2, 1999)

*Re: A2 Coupe with a TDI (wwhalenc)*

63mpg!!! Wow... My guess is you aren't in the running for mileage 'cause you're still running an A2 tank. I'll be running an A2 tank for now, but I'll be switching to an A3 tank some time in the future in hopes of increasing my fuel load.
You said you're turning 3k at about 80mph. Are you using the tranny that belongs to the motor or is that an A2 020 tranny?
Today I managed to finish rebuilding the tranny. I attached the tranny to the engine and got the whole lump into the car. 
I'm hopeful that I'll be ready to turn the key in a few days.


----------



## 89GLI16V (Sep 2, 1999)

*Re: A2 Coupe with a TDI (89GLI16V)*

BIG1- an SRT4? I guess the power would be fun, but you could build one hell of a TDI for the kinda money you'll shell out for the Dodge. Build your onw TDI and you won't have a car payment. That's why I'm doin' it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## qwikxr (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: A2 Coupe with a TDI (MrDave)*

For reference, I'll use a 205/50-15 tire, 2500rpm..

_Quote, originally posted by *MrDave* »_The 02A for the TDI was actually 3.16 R&P, and I think it was a .76 for 5th. The 02A for the Passat TD had a .71 fifth, and I have no idea what the R&P was.

2500rpm:
TDI trans (above) 3.16, .76 = 71.2mph
Passat TD (above) 3.16, .71 = 76.3mph 

_Quote »_
The 02J from the Golf/Jetta4 runs a 3.4x for the R&P, but those newer cars run taller tires than the early cars like yours.

3.45, .81 = 61mph

_Quote »_
I originally had an FF 020 gearbox installed. 3.89 final, with .71 5th. Rev'd way too high.

3.89, .71 = 62mph

_Quote »_
I'm currently running a 3.42 020 (oddball VWRacing R&P, Autotech used to carry it) with a .71 5th. If you want, you can redline in 5th.
Course, you're really flying. 

3.42, .71 = 70.5mph


----------



## BIG 1 (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: A2 Coupe with a TDI (qwikxr)*

Yea, i was in a stage 2 tdi for 2.5 yrs, loved the car but hated the quality. Now i am contemplating spending 25k cdn on a new car that'll scare the schit out of my buddies or doing a pure fuel economy car. Its a tough decision!


----------



## MrDave (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: A2 Coupe with a TDI (qwikxr)*

Here's a rpm/speed calculator I wrote years ago:
http://jetta_gli.tripod.com/calculator.txt
-Dave


----------



## 89GLI16V (Sep 2, 1999)

*Re: A2 Coupe with a TDI (MrDave)*

I used to run the Coupes new tranny in my GLI. The Coupe will be running 195/50/15s as I just bought another set of BBS RMs to use on it. According to your calculator I'll be turning 2800rpm and running 72mph. I don't typically roll any faster than that these days. 5-6yrs ago I would have been running 80 or so. If it's too buzzy, or if my fuel economy isn't what I'd like I'll build another tranny. For now using the ACN I just rebuilt will do just fine.


----------



## wwhalenc (Mar 8, 2001)

*Re: A2 Coupe with a TDI (89GLI16V)*

Jake, I was running the stock TDI trans w/ the stock wheel size (185/60/14). Dave's calculator says that (with final drive 3.16 and 5th= .76 ) 3000rpm = 84 mph. I'd probably be just as worried about the torque trashing an 020 pretty quickly as I would the higher revs/lower fuel economy.
I had the TDI tank, but I was talking mpg. Some guys over at Fred's TDI club have gotten way up there (like to 80 mpg or something ridiculous like that... with witnessess!)


_Modified by wwhalenc at 7:55 PM 2-17-2005_


----------



## BIG 1 (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: A2 Coupe with a TDI (wwhalenc)*

So from both of your experiences doing this swap, what were some of the drawbacks? Do the motors bolt right up (i've been told they do) anything custom you had to make yourself? 
Jake


----------



## 89GLI16V (Sep 2, 1999)

*Re: A2 Coupe with a TDI (BIG 1)*

The fuel tank sender unit was a little custom. The only other part that took some monkeyin' around is fitting of the intercooler and plumbing. I decided to use A3 TDI parts for that. Otherwise, everything seems to be pretty straight forward.


----------



## detour1999 (Jan 25, 2002)

*Re: A2 Coupe with a TDI (89GLI16V)*

4 days, no update?
get this thing running!!!
btw, when you get it running, you gotta drive up to Chicago so's I can see it... I'm getting excited about this








-d.


----------



## 89GLI16V (Sep 2, 1999)

*Re: A2 Coupe with a TDI (detour1999)*

D,
Down Boy! You know I'll drive it up there. If I can get it knocked out in the next few weeks I'll drive it when I come up to visit a friend.
Last week I put the tranny back together and took a shortcut. I installed a .95mm shim behind the pinion bearing and and I should have had a 1.15mm shim. I got to feeling guilty yesterday so I yanked the tranny, broke it down, replaced the shim, rebuilt the box and had it back in the car in less than 5hrs. Damn I'm good!









I've got the engine and tranny in. I've rough fitted the intercooler and plumbing. The electrical crap should be 'bout done. I need to make some battery cables though. The core support and rad are hanging on it right now. I'm gonna need to move the rad. over a bit to clear a boost tube. It won't be too bad though. 
Then I get to sort out my drive belt situation. I'm not sure if I can yet, but i want to run A/C, the alt, and the waterpump from the same serp. belt. I may have to cobble an A2 and a VR6 waterpump together to make a functional piece. 
Hmmm, I'll take pictures later today.


----------



## 89GLI16V (Sep 2, 1999)

*Re: A2 Coupe with a TDI (89GLI16V)*

Who's got the ****eatin' grin? I do!!! 
It's Alive!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## detour1999 (Jan 25, 2002)

*Re: A2 Coupe with a TDI (89GLI16V)*

pics?
sound clip?
video?
trip to Chicago for rides?








congrats!
-d.


----------



## 89GLI16V (Sep 2, 1999)

*Re: A2 Coupe with a TDI (detour1999)*

As soon as I find my mic I'll get some sound. As far as vid clips, there won't be any motion as I still don't have any drive axles. For the same reason I won't be heading up to Chicago any time soon for rides either. I can oblidge you with some pics though. 




















































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wwhalenc (Mar 8, 2001)

*Re: A2 Coupe with a TDI (89GLI16V)*

Did you relocate the battery? Where'd it go? How soon do you need the axles (after I transplant this stuff into the scirocco I won't need them)...I highly DOUBT you'd be able to wait that long though. Huge!


----------



## wwhalenc (Mar 8, 2001)

*Re: A2 Coupe with a TDI (89GLI16V)*

Did you relocate the battery? Where'd it go? How soon do you need the axles (after I transplant this stuff into the scirocco I won't need them)...I highly DOUBT you'd be able to wait that long though. Huge..Congrats! 
Do you have vag-com? Any check engine light visible?


----------



## 89GLI16V (Sep 2, 1999)

*Re: A2 Coupe with a TDI (wwhalenc)*

Right now the battery has been relocated to the garage floor.







A good set of jumper cables are serving as battery cables for now. After some hemming and hawing I decided it would be easier to relocate the batt. to the trunk than moving the radiator, building new hoses, and gettin' crasy with my boost piping. I'm gonna order one of those Battery Relo. kits from Summit and evetually get a Gel cell battery. 
As far as the axles go; I've got a set here, but I think I'll just pick up some fresh ones from the store. My goal is to be mobile by the end of next week(or so... Gotta make that money first)







. I've also gotta sort out the drive belt and pulley situation. I want to run the Alt., waterpump, and the A/C pump with one serp. belt and right now I haven't found a way to do that. I'm toying around with disecting a VR6 pump and a 4cyl. pump to blend them into a reverse rotation 4cyl. pump. That coupled with a smooth back serp. pulley for the waterpump should solve my problem. Of course then I'll need to build a few so I have spares. 
Also, I noticed an odd shuttering noise when I shut it down, so I suspect I'll be needing a turbo rebuild soon. 
Fun FUn!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 89GLI16V (Sep 2, 1999)

*Re: A2 Coupe with a TDI (89GLI16V)*

Well, I haven't been working quite as hard as I should have been, but here's a little update on the coupe. 
The car starts and runs well enough. It still won't move 'cause I haven't messed with axles yet. I ordered a battery relocation kit. It's gonna take a week to get.














Obviously, once that shows up I'll be able to remove the jumper cables and get the batt. off the floor. I bought a VR6 waterpump and pulley to fix my belt issues (temporarily). The car won't have A/C for now. The Radiator is proving challenging to sort. With the A3 brackets, the A/C compressor is right in front of the lower coolant outlet flange. I think a Corrado or custom unit will be in order. For now a fresh belt and a little fitting of the waterpump pulley I'll be running non a/c or p/s via a serp. belt. I fitted a big rear bumper and pulled the pass. door apart and prepped it for all of the power goodies. As soon as a window reg. shows up I'll button that one back up and the interior will be basically done. 
Here's some pics:
















































edit for spelling


_Modified by 89GLI16V at 5:45 PM 3-13-2005_


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: A2 Coupe with a TDI (89GLI16V)*

Wow, its starting to look like its coming together, sounds like an awesome project. 
I too have been working on figuring out what to do with the waterpump. I am putting a 2.0 crossflow into my 90 jetta coupe and am deleting power steering. Are there any other water pumps other than the VR6 that spin clockwise? 
I was wondering about the AEB or AEG engines, as they have one serpentine belt for all their accecories, but I haven't seen a diagram for how their belts work. 
I picked up the non AC waterpump pulley from futrells, I will either be making the same hybrid pump or using a extra tensioner from a G-60 to run them the right way. let me know if you have any luck with this. 
Also, what color is your coupe, Atlas grey? mine is alpine white and I have been looking for a color that is a little more subtle and sleeper-ish, as it will be turbo in the near future.


----------



## 89GLI16V (Sep 2, 1999)

*Re: A2 Coupe with a TDI (all-starr-me)*

Thanks for the words. It shouldn't be much longer now. Yesterday I went to a junkyard and found an A3 diesel tank, a big front bumper, and some other random bits. I still don't have any axles assembled. I'm very temped to put the car together with the 90mm axles that it came with just to get it rolling. After I get my customers' cars outta the way I plan on jumping on the acc. belt today along with getting the cooling sys. filled/bled. As to the color of my coupe, yes, it is Atlas Grey. I just found out yesterday that Ascot grey is almost identical to Atlas. The bumper that I bought matches quite well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
More updates to come


----------



## OstTrefftWest (Sep 28, 2002)

*Re: A2 Coupe with a TDI (89GLI16V)*

Looks great, Jake! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Knowing the caliber of refresh-work you did on the Carat you sold me, I'm sure this will be a dreamboat, too! Hope I get the chance to check it out in person once it's finished.
Beautiful work on the cluster, too!


----------



## Spazmatic2000 (Aug 2, 2001)

*Re: A2 Coupe with a TDI (OstTrefftWest)*

Any updates?
I have a feeling I'll be pickin your brain alot this summer.


----------



## 89GLI16V (Sep 2, 1999)

*Re: A2 Coupe with a TDI (OstTrefftWest)*

Thanks for the compliments Jason. I doubt it'll ever be a dreamboat, but it should be an enjoyable Daily Driver. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 89GLI16V (Sep 2, 1999)

*Re: A2 Coupe with a TDI (89GLI16V)*

I guess I've made some progress since the last update. The other night I sat down and whipped up a set of axles. They may turn out to be temporary as they came from a 4cyl. Passat. My biggest concern was that some of the bearings in an inner joint were "peeling". They really are just to get the car moving for now. 
The battery relocation kit showd up. I've plumbed the power wire, wired up the the ground and have a battery sitting on the trunk floor right now. I've not mounted it as I don't like the box that came with the kit (wayyyyyy tooooo Biggggggg) and they want me to run J bolts through the trunk floor. I don't think so! I'm saving up for an Optima battery and I'll build a custom steel mount plate for it when I get it. In the meantime I've strapped a big battery to a piece of Plywood so the car is mobile. 
As you can see from the pic I've got a bumper mounted. The foglight opening will work perfectly to provide fresh air to the intercooler. The fender liner has been perforated to allow some airflow without flinging the dead squirrels back into it.















The waterpump is finally moving. I used and A3 Alt., a vr6 waterpump pulley, a custom pulley shim, and a 40.75" long 6rib serp. belt. I can't put A/C back on the car 'til I can swing a new raditator and parts from a G60 'Rado. The compressor is in the way of the lower outlet otherwise. 
A "hopefully" good pass. window reg. should arrive today. With that the interior will be basically done. I also ordered an OBD2 cable last week that's supposed to work with VAG-COM. I'm a little skeptical, but I'm willing to try it. Now I've just gotta shell out the hundo' that Ross-tech wants to get the good software/support.
If I can knock out the "paying cars" early enough today I'm gonna pop the window reg. in, sort out a brake light issue, and possibly take Dumpy out for her maiden voyage.









_Modified by 89GLI16V at 10:15 AM 3-23-2005_


_Modified by 89GLI16V at 10:16 AM 3-23-2005_


----------



## efritsch (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: A2 Coupe with a TDI (89GLI16V)*

Edit for stupidity.
That is an awesome project. I want to swap a TDi into my Fox but wasn't sure that it would work. Now I have more faith. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by efritsch at 6:00 PM 3-23-2005_


----------



## 89GLI16V (Sep 2, 1999)

*Re: A2 Coupe with a TDI (efritsch)*

*Insert school girl giggles here* 
Well, that was interesting...
Think big dodge diesel. Tone down the rattle rattle rattle and add a healthy dose of turbo whine and that's about what this thing sounds like as it's rollin' down the road. I'm just runnin' a downpipe right now. No exhaust or cat, so it's breathin' wide open. 
This thing is insane!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




























It's got my "god's balls" 16v beat in the torque department. I can't tell if the clutch slips, but I think it's alright. Didn't wanna get too outta control as the car isn't plated or insured and it's about 10pm.








It's all stock, still don't have a Vag-com to check and tune timing or sort the CELs, but I can tell it's gonna be a handful with liberal doses of the go-pedal. I've got a set of Wetterauer chips sitting on my desk and have plans for bigger nozzles and a larger pump down the road. 
It's a little tough to get a good feel for everything as the rims are _really_ bent and the front tires are pointed in two totally different directions. Things are a little buzzy in the interior at idle. Gonna have to use some Dynamat or similar to slow down some of the plastic bits. 
Custom boost tubes will be in order as I keep popping one off everytime I hit more than 2/3rds throttle in 2nd gear. It was a plastic pipe that I cut up from a Passat. There aren't any ribs on either side of the cut, sooooo, anybody want a pet project? 
Wow, that's about all I can say folks... WoW








There won't be any pictures as alot of things are cobbled together right now. Wouldn't want anyone to see that, so pics to come. I will however track down my mic and go for a ride with the laptop. It sounds sooo cool. I'll probably tire of it as a Daily sled.... Nahhhh.








giggle giggle giggle 
There's no way I'm gonna sleep tonight.


----------



## 89GLI16V (Sep 2, 1999)

OK, so I drove the car a few times and messed with the sound levels, but it's still not very good. Anybody good with a sound editor? Also, if anyone has some free server space it'd nice if Icould borrow some for a while to post it. It's 2.5mB right now.


----------



## Spazmatic2000 (Aug 2, 2001)

*Re: A2 Coupe with a TDI (89GLI16V)*

Such a great post up there man, your excitement is contagious. Once I get started on my own swap, I'll use that post as inspiration. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Congratz man.


----------



## TDIPD (Sep 28, 2004)

Nice.
TDI PD is the way to go.


----------



## TDIPD (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: A2 Coupe with a TDI (wwhalenc)*

Forgot the Pic.








lol


----------



## 89GLI16V (Sep 2, 1999)

*Re: A2 Coupe with a TDI (TDIPD)*

Ohhhh Ahhhh. I wish I had the dough to build a PD powered A2, but as it I've bearly been able to scrape enough together to build this one. Perhaps once this one tires out I'll look for a PD. 
I just got an OBDII cable off of Ebay today. I should have known better, but it doesn't work. I also drove down to my local dirt cheap muffler shop today. Looks like $100 will get me exhausted from the downpipe out to just in front of the pass. rear tire. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








It funny to see and hear the looks and comments as I'm drivin' it around. At the shop when the guy pulled it in I saw 3 people look at it and I heard one ask another if "That thing had a turbo" Hahaha








After thinking about it long and hard I think I'm gonna pedal the RMs. Since the car will probably never look pretty I think I'm gonna pick up some Corrado steelies and caps instead. Plus, if I bend one, the steelies are much cheaper to replace.


----------



## SlientG60 (Dec 6, 2002)

*Re: A2 Coupe with a TDI (TDIPD)*

the bumper looks like it's sagging???


----------



## Spazmatic2000 (Aug 2, 2001)

*Re: A2 Coupe with a TDI (SlientG60)*

Heh, oops. NM. 


_Modified by Spazmatic2000 at 3:29 PM 3-29-2005_


----------



## TDIPD (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: A2 Coupe with a TDI (SlientG60)*

LOL, yup, the car was in a thousand pieces the evening before.......
you know, one of them last minute show things. That picture was taken at last years Edition38 show


----------



## 89GLI16V (Sep 2, 1999)

*Re: A2 Coupe with a TDI (TDIPD)*

Curiousity got the best of me this morning. I installed the chips... This thing is gonna get me in trouble!














Still haven't been able to interrigate the ECU. Hopefully by the end of next week I'll be able to clear the CELs and tweak everything. 
I've also decided to pick up a gal. of paint and start fixin' the rust soon. I'm not aiming for show quality, but 1 color sans rust would be nice.


----------



## Spazmatic2000 (Aug 2, 2001)

*Re: A2 Coupe with a TDI (89GLI16V)*

So how goes it?


----------



## 89GLI16V (Sep 2, 1999)

*Re: A2 Coupe with a TDI (Spazmatic2000)*

Pretty well I guess. The car has basically been sitting since my last update. I managed to obtain a Vag-com Cable for testing. All codes are cleared except 01266 Glow plug relay 31-10 open or short to ground. I haven't determined if the relay is bad or if a wiring issue stille exists. Perhaps next week I'll have time to look at it. I adapted the EGR valve to reduce the soot build-up in the intake. I also adjusted the Throttle pedal and increased the injection quantities abit to solve the shudder between 1200-1800rpm. I've found, made, and/or borrowed some more exterior trim to make the car look a little nicer for now. Still no exhaust, maybe in a few weeks. 
Last Sat. night I took the car out and flogged it for a bit. It's got gobs of torque. It'll drag the car with the rear brakes locked and the front tires spinnin' throught the first three gears.







I misplaced 2nd and 4th gears later that night. Didn't seem to bother the engine any though. I could shift 1st,3rd,5th and it wouldn't feel doggy at all.








I found out where 2nd and 4th went yesterday. The relay shaft "golfball" had decided to exit the vehicle. 'Til money is better I just slid a piece of heater hose over the old sleeve and wrapped it in electrical tape to approximate the original parts size. That thing is about $23!














I've been pushing my luck lately, so the car will probably sit 'til it's properly plated and insured.
The BBSs are coming off and going up on Ebay. The car is gonna be rolling on Steelies with Carat caps 'til I can find something else. 
Perhaps next week will give me something more to talk about.


----------



## detour1999 (Jan 25, 2002)

*Re: A2 Coupe with a TDI (89GLI16V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *89GLI16V* »_I've found, made, and/or borrowed some more exterior trim to make the car look a little nicer for now. 

I've still got a set of flares for you...

_Quote, originally posted by *89GLI16V* »_I found out where 2nd and 4th went yesterday. The relay shaft "golfball" had decided to exit the vehicle. 'Til money is better I just slid a piece of heater hose over the old sleeve and wrapped it in electrical tape to approximate the original parts size. That thing is about $23!
















Get a missinglinkz kit for that beast. You won't regret it. I should have had you drive my car w/ it when you picked up dumpy... It'd be a deal at twice the price...

_Quote, originally posted by *89GLI16V* »_I've been pushing my luck lately, so the car will probably sit 'til it's properly plated and insured.

I'm not gonna get any more mail, am I?
















_Quote, originally posted by *89GLI16V* »_The BBSs are coming off and going up on Ebay. The car is gonna be rolling on Steelies with Carat caps 'til I can find something else. 
 
Let me know what you're looking for. As you know, I have a stash of wheels waiting for use








Glad to hear dumpy is continuing the tradition of getting the piss beaten out of her








Now, get her plated and drive on up here.
-d.


----------



## 89GLI16V (Sep 2, 1999)

*Re: A2 Coupe with a TDI (detour1999)*

I'd like to figure something out to get those flares. I've borrowed 3 for now, but I'll have to give them back as soon as his car is done w/ paint. 
I'll bet that's one hot setup. It's all heim joints yeah?
You should have gotten some mail by now... If it doesn't show up by tomorrow let me know, unless you're hoping for some _more_ mail. If that's the case, it'll have to wait








.
As far as rims go: straight and cheap w/ good tires (if possible will suffice for now. Steel, aluminum, rock, grass... I'm not picky.







Although if you're taking orders I'd love some P-slots








Trust me D, as soon as it's roadworthy and legal We (Dumpy and I) will be makin' a trip up to the city. Gettin' kick-arse mileage all the way there.








I think she may be 2-tone by the time I bring it up there. I priced a gal. of lv7p paint. $100. Funk dat! I'm toying with rattle canning the lower half silver to hide some rust repairs and mix-matched bumpers 'til I can spray it the right way.
Well, I'm off to mow the lawn now:








the pic is a few years old, but you get the idea!


----------



## qwikxr (Feb 9, 2003)

THink it'll rub?







Dont catch the grass on fire, now!


----------



## 89GLI16V (Sep 2, 1999)

*Re: (qwikxr)*

I had to roll the lips and run 30mm spacers, so it doesn't rub too much now. I can't turn the wheels lock to lock though. Those big 'ole '008s grab the inner fender well.






















I tell you what though, it's the best handlin' mower on the block. Just wait 'til I get my side pipes fabbed up. It's gonna be Ghetto Fab-u-lusss.


----------



## qwikxr (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: (89GLI16V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *89GLI16V* »_I had to roll the lips and run 30mm spacers, so it doesn't rub too much now. I can't turn the wheels lock to lock though. Those big 'ole '008s grab the inner fender well.






















I tell you what though, it's the best handlin' mower on the block. Just wait 'til I get my side pipes fabbed up. It's gonna be Ghetto Fab-u-lusss.
















I bet! Im diggin the adjustable suspension.. Looks like you can adjust the height, on the fly?








That must be one really tall wing.. I can see 3 ft of strut assembly for it, but still dont see the wing.. Must be way up there, in the clean air.. Tons-o-downforce! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OstTrefftWest (Sep 28, 2002)

*Re: (qwikxr)*

Bump for a cool project. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 89GLI16V (Sep 2, 1999)

I'm headin' out in a bit to get a custom boost pipe made to replace the chopped up Passat part. Maybe I'll snap some pics this evening. 
Jake


----------



## detour1999 (Jan 25, 2002)

*Re: A2 Coupe with a TDI (89GLI16V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *89GLI16V* »_You should have gotten some mail by now... If it doesn't show up by tomorrow let me know, unless you're hoping for some _more_ mail. If that's the case, it'll have to wait







.

I mean angry mail from the city of Urbana









_Quote, originally posted by *89GLI16V* »_As far as rims go: straight and cheap w/ good tires (if possible will suffice for now. Steel, aluminum, rock, grass... I'm not picky.







Although if you're taking orders I'd love some P-slots









I've got $200 into my extra set of p-slots which need to be painted or polished (they are currently blasted) If I can find another set that's cheaper, I'll direct it your way.

_Quote, originally posted by *89GLI16V* »_Trust me D, as soon as it's roadworthy and legal We (Dumpy and I) will be makin' a trip up to the city. Gettin' kick-arse mileage all the way there.









Excellent. My diesels need some friends








-d.


----------



## 89GLI16V (Sep 2, 1999)

*Re: A2 Coupe with a TDI (detour1999)*

No mail from the City of Urbana. Dumpy stays behind closed doors for the most part. When she's out, she doesn't seem to be standing still long enough for anyone to catch her.







I've got some customers knocking at the door, so I should be able to register and insure it pretty soon. Then I get to pipe it, align it, tune it, shoot it, balance it and drive the bejezzus outta it.








As for rims, I'm half tempted to find a set of tarantulas. Not sure if they'd fit over the 10.1s though.


----------



## 89GLI16V (Sep 2, 1999)

*Re: A2 Coupe with a TDI (89GLI16V)*

Who's got Plates and Pipes?... Dumpy does!
Who needs new axles?... Dumpy does! 
I've noticed over the last few trips that I'm hearing more and more clicking and slapping noises when I pull up to and take off from a stop. The car won't be going on any long trips 'til I get those noises stopped. They kinda creap me out. Looks like I've got more seals to replace. Taking off from a stop leaves a thick plume of blue smoke behind me. My guess is valve stem seals. I'm hopin' it's not the Turbo. I really don't need to be buyin'/rebuildin' one of those yet. 
I really need to get the right battery for that thing too. It flopped over yesterday around a sharp corner. Nothin' happened, but it's still not Kosher. I also noticed that it shudders on the highway sometimes. Sorta like flipping a lightswitch on/off. Real strange... Research is suggesting it may be a faulty boost control valve. I'm gonna engineer some Junkyard Dog style boost gauge to see what's up. 
Otherwise I'm pretty happy with it. It goes, it stops and it turns. Not too shabby.







Still looks hideous, but I guess it wouldn't be Dumpy if it didn't.








Here's a few pics:


----------



## Spazmatic2000 (Aug 2, 2001)

*Re: A2 Coupe with a TDI (89GLI16V)*

Wow really coming together. Hopefully those issues aren't too bad.
2 Questions. Where'd you get that badge? Is it a Mk3 one? Also in the stock radio location is that a little cubby hole? Where'd that come from? (ok 4 questions lol)
Like yur seats and wheels


----------



## 89GLI16V (Sep 2, 1999)

*Re: A2 Coupe with a TDI (Spazmatic2000)*

The badge is on Ebay. The cubby is from an A4.


----------



## qwikxr (Feb 9, 2003)

How comfortable are you with running the exhaust pipe just under the fuel lines, like it is?
I like the looks alot, but a little leary of the positioning..


----------



## OstTrefftWest (Sep 28, 2002)

*Re: A2 Coupe with a TDI (89GLI16V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *89GLI16V* »_Still looks hideous, but I guess it wouldn't be Dumpy if it didn't.









Just 'cause I'm selfless like this, I'll take the BBS off your hands and give you a certain set of bottlecaps (freshly reworked; all four are true!), just so you can keep up the "Dumpy" motif....








Seriously, congrats on making big progress on a tough swap! (Off-topic, I've finally given the Carat its first thorough waxing, plus re-Kiwied the trim -- soon as I get some pics of it prettied-up, I'll pass them along....)


----------



## 89GLI16V (Sep 2, 1999)

*Re: (qwikxr)*

I'm not too worried about it. I drove the car for about a half hour and grabbed the pipe. It's not very hot at all. I mean, I could hold onto it with no real issues. I will build a small heat shield as a preventative measure though.


----------



## qwikxr (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: (89GLI16V)*

Cool.. Id just hate to see all your hard work go up in a black, puffy cloud..


----------



## 89GLI16V (Sep 2, 1999)

*Re: A2 Coupe with a TDI (OstTrefftWest)*

J-
I've had too many Bottlecaps recently. Thanks for the selfless jesture though.














Looks like I'm gonna run the wheels that came with this car when I bought it; Steelies w/ Carat caps. the RMs appear to be sold already, so I shouldn't have to worry about disposing of them. I'll be curious to see the pics. Have you resprayed it yet?
I can't wait to get the proper front springs on this car and get it aligned. I think I may break down and order fresh axles today. I really wanna take this biatch on a trip, but I shake like a leaf on a tree when I think about those rattles.


----------



## 89GLI16V (Sep 2, 1999)

*Re: (qwikxr)*

No black puffy clouds here! I too would be distraught if it went up in flames.


----------



## 89GLI16V (Sep 2, 1999)

*Re: (89GLI16V)*

Let the Bug-working-out time continue...








I just got back from a 3 day, 600mi. trip to St.Louis. 
A few things I realized during my trip:
1) The Brake Master Cylinder needs to be replaced.















Several times I stepped on the brakes only to slap my foot straight to the floor. Fortunately a quick lift and trounce elicited a pedal strong enough to stop in time. Wow... Almost had a heart attack a few times. 
2) Rear wheel bearings are shot. I heard them on the way down (a little). Once back in C/U I hear them alot. Sounds like a Cessna 174 is following me.








3) There's a rough shudder in 5th gear cruising uphill. The boost gauge (actually an oil pressure gauge







) ramps up to about 10-12psi and then it shakes like it's runnin' on square tires. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
4) There are some rather irritating wind whistles throughout the car. These are minor in the grand scheme of things though. 
5) The rear shocks need to be replaced. The fronts are brand new, and it still wallows over bumps.
6) Best of all: I was returning an average of 43-44mpg. Ground speed was about 70mph turnin' around 2800rpm. I flogged it several times, so I'm sure my mileage is a bit low. I'm so happy!








I guess I'm off to the garage for some brake and bearing time. I'll post up some pics soon.
Jake
D- I'm gonna be ready to head your way soon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## detour1999 (Jan 25, 2002)

*Re: (89GLI16V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *89GLI16V* »_D- I'm gonna be ready to head your way soon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Hell yeah! I'll have flares and other assorted dumpyness ready for her... and hopefully you'll get to see beauty and the beast (my twin diesel jettas







)
Oh, IM sent, btw.
-d.


----------



## 89GLI16V (Sep 2, 1999)

*Re: (detour1999)*

Sounds like a plan man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Here's a little teaser of somethin' I've been tossin' around for Dumpy...








It's layin' on top of the Rabbit right now. I was doin' some test fittin' yesterday.








For those that know what this belongs to,








For those that don't search Kamei x1 in the G/J 2 archived forums


----------



## detour1999 (Jan 25, 2002)

*Re: (89GLI16V)*

2 weeks plus bump.
more info... or a ride








-d.


----------



## 89GLI16V (Sep 2, 1999)

*Re: (detour1999)*

I've been screwing with it, but I haven't been able to get rid of my shudder in 5th gear. I've bypassed the N75 valve. I only get 10psi, but the shudder is still there. I've done the hammer mod to increase the IQ to 4.5 from 2.9-3.0, no change. I've also run two tanks of Powerservice Desielkleen with no change. I'm about to pull the "chips" and see what happens. Otherwise it's been a sweet ride. 
D- I'm sending you an IM as well. You'll get your ride soon.


----------



## Spazmatic2000 (Aug 2, 2001)

*Re: (89GLI16V)*

So you ever get the bugs worked out yet? You going to WF this year?
I was hoping to have my swap located and done by WF this year but that's looking next to impossible.







Still I'm hoping to see some Mk2 TDIs there to keep the desire alive.


----------



## 89GLI16V (Sep 2, 1999)

*Re: (Spazmatic2000)*

How time flies when you're having fun. So I thought I'd dig this one up outta the grave 'cause I'm bored at work. 
I've been driving Dumpy for around 3yrs now and she's been a great ride. I've only replaced 4 things (out of neccessity): the Alt., all 4 tires, the oil cooler seal, and the coolant glow plug relay/fuse holder (that one hurt at about $140) since I built the car. I've put 32,xxxmi. on her since that day in '05 when she went on her maiden voyage. 
I never bought a Gel cell battery for it as I've been lazy and I'm not sure they're really strong enough. I did however install a group 59? battery... Big sumbitch... I think it has 1000 cranking amps (not cca). I finally found a proper 020 diesel starter. Wow, that makes a huge difference in the cold weather. I will say that she NEVER failed to start over these three years, but there were a few times when I wasn't sure if she was going to. The last 1.5yrs have been spent in Chicago, so I've had some pretty cold temps to contend with. I installed an A4 single DIN cassette deck and Phatnoise Phatbox (that I won at Treffen in '05), I've installed an MTX 4 channel amp, a Memphis 10", and Rockford Components in the front for some decent tunes. I wired the radio to the OBDII port so I can horse with the defaults... Cool. 
I recently swapped the black pleather door cards for some GTi cloth cards (too bad they're manual- I have plans though). 
The car makes a 330mi. round trip almost every weekend without a hitch. SHe still smokes after idling for a few min.,upon takeoff. I have plans to pull the motor soon. I've got an A4 11mm injection pump, A4 injectors (waiting for bigger nozzles) and some other goodies/possible plans for the future. I'll talk more about them later and fix the pics and add some updated ones soon. 
Best part... I'm pulling 53MPG at 70MPH. Ahhahahahaha I love it!


----------



## krautcar (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: (89GLI16V)*

Nice! I've been thinking about a TDI swap into my jetta, this might motivate me to actually do it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 89GLI16V (Sep 2, 1999)

*Re: (krautcar)*

It's worth it, don't ever doubt that. The car sounds like a baby mack truck with no muffler. The 2 1/2" side pipe is surprisingly quiet on the highway, but if you get on it in town it's a little obnoxious. 
I just stripped my old GLI (last owner totaled it) so I've got a full TT exhaust that'll go on Dumpy along with rear disks, and an H&R Cup kit. 
I'm on the hunt for some nicer metal (pass door, hood, fenders, etc.) as I'm looking to repaint the car when I pull the motor for it's rebuild/ upgrades. I'm gonna haul it up to A+L something or another in Palentine in the next few weeks to discuss what can be done. I'm thinking a respray in Marine Blue or just hose it back down in Atlas grey once the rust is de-rusted and dents are de-dented. I'll prob. have them fill the exhaust cut-out and run a turned down tip as well. 
Before the motor goes back in I'm gonna swap the subframe for an A3 or Coraddo VR6 so I can run the TDI motor mounts. I love the car, but after 5-10min idling in traffic the vibrations drive me nuts! I'm also gonna try to round up an A2 diesel hoodmat, and some other bits to quiet this little hellioun down.


----------

